
Why the $35 tablet will never exist - chaostheory
http://www.cio.com.au/article/354363/why_35_tablet_will_never_exist/?rid=-154
======
jim_h
It's not too impossible. Take for example that I could buy an Android tablet
from dealextreme.com for about $100 (free shipping). 7" touchscreen, wifi, sd
slot. It's not the fastest, but it's probably usable.

$100 - shipping costs - profits (from all sources) = maybe $50? Or less? If
the process was optimized more, the costs could go down to $35..

(I am not associated with the website.)

edit - I forgot about the 2GB of RAM, which the article does point out will
bump up the price quite a bit. It's probably not possible unless they drop the
RAM to something smaller.

------
dman
I dont think even the Indian government is claiming it will cost < 35 dollars
to build. 35 Dollars seems to be the subsidized price.

